# Alsa funktioniert aber kein Sound in Amarok [Solved]

## Da Niel

Hi,

ich habe eine frische Gentoo Installation auf meiner ZBox und habe Alsa gemäß den How Tos konfiguriert und es funktioniert auch (madplayer und vlc spielen sound). Doch der Amarok gibt keinen Mucks von sich.

Ich sehe in der Soundkonfiguration von Amarok zwei Devices: "HDA Intel, ALC888 ... Digital Audio Output" und "HDA NVidia HDMI Audio Output"

aber egal welche Reihenfolge der Devices ich angebe, Amarok bleibt stumm.

Ich habe allerdings neben der Basisinstallation von Gentoo nur Xorg mit  Fluxbox also kein KDE installiert, eventuell fehlen Amarok noch irgendwelche Abhägigkeiten, welche nicht im Packet definiert sind?Last edited by Da Niel on Wed Feb 23, 2011 4:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Welche Version vom amarok/phonon verwendest du?

Welches phonon-Backend verwendest du?

Ist amarok evtl. gemutet?

Ich verwende seit Anfang an das phonon-xine-Backend. Mit xine hatte ich noch nie Probleme, mit GStreamer (auch alleine via totem o.Ä.) leider schon.

VLC ist ja jetzt auch möglich, vllt. ist das für dich eine Alternative.

Argh, Mist, ich weiß jetzt woran es liegen könnte...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353141

Auf meinen Report hat sich noch kein DEV gemeldet.

ALso: qt-core und qt-gui mit aktiviertem glib-USE-Flag bauen... Vielleicht hilfts.

----------

## Da Niel

ich habe media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1 und media-sound/phonon-4.4.2 installiert.

Amarok scheint mir nicht gemutet zu sein jedenfalls nicht per volume control oben rechts, aber vieleicht gibt es noch ein MasterMute  :Smile:  in irgend einem Menuepunkt? 

Als phonon backend dient xine, jedenfalls zeigt mir das Amarok in seinen Settings an...

ich bin gerade dabei qt-core und qt-gui mit aktiviertem glib-USE-Flag zu bauen (das dauert auf der ZBox ne Weile) hoffentlich hilfts....

was mich allerdings ein bischen wundert ist, ich habe glib in meiner make.conf eingetragen und ein emerge -auDN world sagt es gaebe nichts zu tun, obwohl das use flag vorher (laut emerge --info) nicht aktiv wahr! Habe ich ne falsche Vorstellung von der option --newuse oder warum hat emerge nicht mitbekommen dass sich die Flags fuer qt-core und qt-gui geaendert haben (evtl hatte ich qt-core und qt-gui noch gar nicht installiert, sofern sie denn nicht von amarok mitgezogen werden, doch das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...)

----------

## franzf

Wenn du eh Xine verwendest, sollte glib keinen Unterschied machen... Das bezieht sich ja nur auf gstreamer (und evtl pulseaudio).

Kannst du mit (z.B.) xine (aus media-video/xine-ui) Ton bekommen?

Evtl. liegts aber auch nur an einer Abhängigkeit von xine: revdep-rebuild schon mal laufen gelassen?

Wenn du in der phonon-config auf "Test" clickst, komt dann Sound?

Kriegst du irgend welche Infos, wenn du amarok in der Konsole startest?

----------

## Da Niel

stimmt glib brachte nicht den gewuenschten Erfolg....

aber amarok in der konsole zu starten war ein guter Tipp (haette ich auch wirklich von selbst drauf kommen koennen):

```

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected" 

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected" 

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected" 

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected" 

virtual QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::allDevices()  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected" 

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected" 

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected" 

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected" 

virtual QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::allDevices()  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected" 

...

```

sieht mir nach nem HAL Problem aus? ich dachte HAL waere verbannt und man setzt auf udev? soll ich das HAL Flag wieder eintragen und alles nochmal bauen oder wie ist das?

Xine spielt im uebrigen auch sound (wie vlc oder madplayer)

und der Test-button in Amarok bleibt ebenso stumm wie Amarok selbst....

----------

## franzf

Du fährst stable? Da baut noch alles auf hal auf. kde-4.6 hat hal über Bord geworfen.

Dein Problem schaut mir aber nach einem nicht laufenden dbus aus.

```
# /etc/init.d/dbus start

# /etc/init.d/hald start
```

Wenns geht, pack es mit rc-update ins default-runlevel.

----------

## Da Niel

Oh mann, Asche auf mein Haupt!!! (das ist mir richtig peinlich   :Embarassed:   )

hast natuerlich vollkomen Recht, ich hab vergessen dbus ins runlevel hinzuzufuegen...

Jetzt laeufts! Sei tausendfach bedankt!!!

PS. ja ich hab n stable aber das HAL-Flag, und somit auch der HAL-Demon ist nicht mit bei:

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_D510_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 12 Feb 2011 11:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif glib gpm gtk iconv imagemagick ipod ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype tslib udev unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev tslib" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

